# Dutch got Elfed!



## gofish (Dec 7, 2007)

I couldnt resist ........... 



http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1208841799


Let it load up, you wont be let down!


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 7, 2007)

One of my coworkers had his picture in the paper yesterday.  He just fell victim to that.  :)


----------



## walking dude (Dec 7, 2007)

OH THAT IS SO KEWL

d88de rubs his hands in anticipation..........who do i elf.........


----------



## ggnutsc (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh man!!! That's a work of art!! Dutch has really got some moves goin' on there!!!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 7, 2007)

Randy-I was gonna ask Santa to leave you a BUNCH of coal this Christmas for that post but it made me laugh when I needed it. Instead, I asked Santa to fill your Christmas stocking with good cheer!

gg-maybe that will explain why my back has been acting up!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Now that was funny!!
Dutch, you sure can move!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 7, 2007)

Good One!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like we'd better cut back on the Christmas cheer for Dutch, he's liable to dance off the screen!


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## linescum (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1222987875


----------



## smokincowboy (Dec 7, 2007)

Hehehehehe good one . You go Dutch


----------



## gofish (Dec 7, 2007)

Dutch,

Glad it made you laugh ...... 'cause I get lots of coal in my stocking every year!  


For all you folks Elf'n folks, 

You can add sound to it also.  Just call the number listed with your code and the mouth will move and your own words will come thru in a somewhat Elf voice.


----------



## gofish (Dec 7, 2007)

What a crew!  The baby wins Best Elf for sure.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 7, 2007)

Those things are great! Thanks for sharing!


----------

